# Macallan 18 review



## NiteDog (Jul 4, 2005)

Let me start by saying this is one of my favorite single malts.

Color: Honey, dark amber
Nose: toffey, caramel
Palate: Woodsy, slight fruitiness
Finish: (Ahhh, best part) smooth, fading sweetness

As I'm developing my palate for singles, I've noticed how pleasing the nose can be. I have found that the nose of the singles I've come across is directly proportional to how much I will enjoy it.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Have you tried the 25yr or 18 Gran Reserva? Very nice singles


----------



## gonavy (Mar 10, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Have you tried the 25yr or 18 Gran Reserva? Very nice singles


I have  A good good friend provided me with a bottle.... :al


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I love all the Macallans, but I'm awfully partial to the cask strength.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

A friend turned me on to Macallan. I love the 12 year, have never tried the 18 year. I will some day, it sounds great!!!!


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

I love the 18 ......but I would rather have the 25. I used to get it for $100 a bottle (don't ask) and if I still could I would buy a case! The only problem with me and Macallan is when I drink to much of it...*MASSIVE HEADACHE*! :al :al :al :al


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

The 18 is overpriced and uneventful for a single malt. Talisker 18 on the other hand..... yummm


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

I find the 18 to be a fine whisky, never had a bottle however, The Borgata in AC has it for 15 a glass so I have tried it a few times, while my luck was good, of course. I thought it was very smooth and noticed caramel undertones( I hope caramel undertones are allowed, it's not anything like Madagascar Vanilla hints I swear.)


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

The Macallan 18 was voted best single malt in the world last year by Whisky Magazine. A must for any lover of single malts.

Cask Strength always gives me a headache.


----------

